

Twilight of the Lecture  - arikrak
http://harvardmagazine.com/2012/03/twilight-of-the-lecture

======
arikrak
Excellent, if lengthy, article. The lecture model of education offers little
interaction and isn't much better than a video, just much more expensive.
People learn much better by being active participants in learning, as the
article discusses.

